# Date this fixture



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

The globe holders look more like 60-70s . In the pic, they look like fake brass. But I too am just guessing.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Probably diy from spare parts


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

I
B
T 
L


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wardenclyffe said:


> I
> B
> T
> L


ssdf lol


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

I
..B
.....T
........L


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The wheel, the fixtures and the wiring are all very likely from different eras.
It's a nice looking setup.

Sorry but this is a pros-only forum.

If you'd like to talk Electrical to some pros, please hop on over to our sister site on www.DIYChatroom.com where we have an Electrical section and plenty of pros to assist.

I'm sure they'd enjoy that work of art as much as we do.

Take care and be safe.
This thread is closed.


----------

